# Hot Face?



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

I have seen this term bandied about but have no idea to what it refers. Anyone able to enlighten me.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I presume you are talking about the face of the golf club instead of my embarrassed look when I hit it like I did yesterday.


----------



## YorkshireHacker (Oct 2, 2006)

It is supposedly a good thing, so presumably, yes.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

YorkshireHacker said:


> It is supposedly a good thing, so presumably, yes.


A golf ball can only have a specific bounce off of a club face. A Hot face provides too much bounce/launch and is thus illegal.


----------



## Elvis56 (Oct 23, 2006)

I think with the legal COR set at .830, and pretty much every driver head attaining this mark, a hot face is more about feel.Some drivers just feel like the ball is coming off them faster or "hotter" but in the end ,they're all within 5 yards on the same swing.


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

a "Hot Face" refers to the way the golf ball reacts to the club at impact, a clube where the ball feels as though it's exploding off the face has a "hot face". It is important mentally when you think your ball will go a mile when you hit it. Although the numbers for maost drivers are similar, the most popular ones boast the "hot" feel at impact


----------

